# Rough play with a glove on?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Toby responds very well to my yelps if he tries to play too rough with my hand. I was wondering, do you think I could play rough with my hand in a glove (it's so cool, I always win 'cause he can't hurt me) and he can learn the difference between when I have the glove on or when I don't?

Or maybe it's best not to teach him that at all, because he'll never really learn limits?


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

It's usually not a good idea because later he may think he can attack your bare hand. Ultimately, it's your decision (and up to how much scratching you can take) and should be based on your cat as well.

You will see toys in pet stores that are gloves with dangly things hanging from the finger tips - so it's certainly not an unusual concept. Obviously, some people probably use them and have no problems. On the other hand, I have heard of cats becoming hand aggressive due to not always distinguishing whether it is an appropriate play time or not. Personally, I wouldn't encourage my cat to really go to town on me, glove or not - if not for my own sake, then for the sake of visitors who may interact with her. Part of balancing rough play is the cat learning the limits of what you can take - but he can't learn these limits when you're wearing the glove, so he can bite and claw harder without repercussions - maybe not something you want him getting "used" to.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It all depends on the nature of the cat. I know it's a bad habit but I wrestle with all of my cats with my hands. I am gentle, they are gentle and it can get a bit rough at times but they love it, and come back for more. But it depends on the cat, I can trust mine not too take it too far. It definitely can lead to some bad habits so just be careful and make sure your cat can handle it!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

My in-laws play use a glove to play with their mini doberman (dog), but she's usually gentle anyway. My husband did suggest we use the same method but I was against the idea just in case my Milky can't learn the difference between the hand and the glove. I agree with SomeRandomChick, it's not just thinking for yourself, it's for your visitors as well. In fact, I'm actually against the idea of playing rough, but if you can handle your cat, then play how you like


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SomeRandomChick said:


> Personally, I wouldn't encourage my cat to really go to town on me, glove or not - if not for my own sake, then for the sake of visitors who may interact with her. Part of balancing rough play is the cat learning the limits of what you can take - but he can't learn these limits when you're wearing the glove, so he can bite and claw harder without repercussions - maybe not something you want him getting "used" to.


Thanks everyone.

I think I'm going to pass on the glove idea. The rougher we play, the more wild he gets, and I have started noticing more aggressive play even when we're playing nice. I think it just gets him too wild.

Too bad, because I don't think he's ever as happy as when he's beating the [email protected] out of some poor stuffed mouse


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sure you will find other ways for him to play and be happy yet not as aggressive. Good luck!


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

hal1 said:


> Too bad, because I don't think he's ever as happy as when he's beating the [email protected] out of some poor stuffed mouse


I don't know if you've checked out kicker toys, but they are wonderful for cats being able to get out this urge, and you get the fun of watching them really play without risking getting hurt. I have one at home, and CeCe loves it. She can bite it, dig her claws in, "eviscerate" it with her back paws, etc. It looks big, but it's really light weight, so she's able to throw it in the air or even drag it around the house (funny because it's almost as big as her and it drags between her paws and under her stomach so she has to walk with her legs spread to carry it). You can get them at pretty much any pet store (Kong Kickeroos is one brand I see everywhere, and they come in a couple sizes, including a smaller one which would be perfect for a kitten).

Here's a basic idea (not my cat) - as you can see, they can hug them the same way they hug your arm when playing, but they can't hurt the toy:


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I've gotta check out those Kong ones. We have a couple of these cheap ones. Yoshi loves it. 










He's also got this giant Kong rat (which is a cat toy). He pulled the tail right off of him, but the body of the rat is still intact and he takes it in his mouth, shakes it side to side to kill it, then carries it in his mouth back to his "lair". Really funny to watch.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Great idea on the kick toys. Tobys favorite is a foot long snake-like stuffed toy about 1 inch diameter by 18 inches long.


----------

